# Dr Colorchip or Chipex?



## pk83 (Mar 18, 2008)

I need a product to cover up "road rash" on the front bumper and bonnet of my motor. I see that with Dr Colorchip you can smear the paint over the chips and wipe away excess paint with the solution - looks pretty easy and effective. 

Does the Chipex system work in exactly the same way? It works out quite a bit cheaper as they are UK based. I want the best product though so will spend the extra for Dr Colorchip if it is better.....

Grateful for any advice about this :thumb:

PK


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm interested in this to !


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had both and they are pretty much the same type of product and work in roughly the same way.

I bought the Dr Colorchip for my Milano Red Type R GT after seeing the results on a Subaru here on DW and I was impressed with what it did with the chips on my soft Honda paint. So traded in the Type R for a Leon FR TDI about a year ago. I looked into getting a Dr Colorchip kit as after the winter it had a few stone chips that I wanted to get sorted but they didn't have the colour code for Luna Grey 

Anyway I found that there was a discount going on another forum I use for the Chipex kit and they had the colour code I needed. So I bought the kit and I'm happy with the results it gives and it's simple to use


----------



## pk83 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Ian, just the info I'm looking for. Will give Chipex a go. 

Anyone know of any group buy codes for Chipex ? :thumb:

PK


----------

